# Fly tying session



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I attended the Texas Flyfishers fly tying seminar today and had a great time. Unfortunately there seemed to be more tiers than visitors while I was there. I learned a lot and even got some free flies. While there one of the tiers told me that he always checks his new flies at a clear pond near his home. I told him that I did the same thing and further on in the conversation we found out that we both use the same pond but have never crossed paths. He gave me a Borski slider that he was tying which I much appreciate. I also met a young man about 15-16 years old that makes his own fly rods and was a tier at the show. This young man has already set some records in fly fishing. Maybe he is the new Lefty Kreh in the making.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for coming. I guess this spring like weather hurt our attendance, but we had a good turn out of tyers. Thanks to all for showing up. Chris


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

*Let us Know !!!*

Let us know when the next one is or PM me...


----------

